# DIY Step On Pressure Sensing Sensor Trigger Mat Pad



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

I just wrapped the hell out of mine with duct tape. that seemed to weatherproof it really good.


----------



## HavenHaunt (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks great! I'll try one out this year!


----------

